# Had an hour and a half to fish! Used Fresh peeled shrimp on Frank’s Fly seated with #



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

*Had an hour and a half to fish! Used Fresh peeled shrimp on Frank’s Fly seated with #*

Was able to break away on Friday evening but did not want to set up on the beach. Rather, I went to Navarre pier and fished the surf zone for an hour and a half. From 3:30-5. It got dark around 5 but not before I landed a 14.5 inch Pompano and a legal Black Drum. I used light tackle with a 1oz. Carolina Rig and a #4 circle hook Frank’s Fly tipped with fresh peeled shrimp. What a fight!!! Here’s the pic and video. 

https://youtu.be/_XHJfxcEm0s


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Time well spent ! I'm thinking that if the weather is right, that I should get a chance to go surf fishing one day next week. Looking forward to trying out your fish chews.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> Time well spent ! I'm thinking that if the weather is right, that I should get a chance to go surf fishing one day next week. Looking forward to trying out your fish chews.


It’s a process with the Chews, still trying to find the sweet spot. We will get there! Thanks Russ


----------



## seejay (May 10, 2009)

Nice Catch. Always appreciate your videos and reports


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

A lot better than I did, 1 catfish on Okaloosa island from 8-11:30. Fresh shrimp


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

domci08 said:


> A lot better than I did, 1 catfish on Okaloosa island from 8-11:30. Fresh shrimp



This is from November lol


----------

